# Kochkunst über 150 bringen



## Kendy (3. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

wo finde ich den Lehrer, bei dem ich meine Kochkunst über 150 bringen kann?

Viele Grüße
Kendy


----------



## Roran (3. Oktober 2006)

Kendy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wo finde ich den Lehrer, bei dem ich meine Kochkunst über 150 bringen kann?
> 
> ...


Wenn du auf Horde Seite spielst,
fliegst du nach Desolace,
da kannst du ein Buch kaufen.
http://www.buffed.de/?n=12033

Wenn Allianz,
dann in Ashenvale,
http://www.buffed.de/?n=3955


----------



## Nimbrod (7. November 2006)

okay.. ähm wo lern ich kochen bis 300? ^^


----------



## Rascal (7. November 2006)

Nimbrod schrieb:


> okay.. ähm wo lern ich kochen bis 300? ^^


Bei ner Quest, die bei Dirge Quikcleave beginnt... Brauchst genügend hohen Kochskill (200 oder höher), und Level 35.

So Long
Ras


----------



## Nimbrod (7. November 2006)

mmm komisch .. de3r zeigt mir nich an hab skill 215 und bin lvl 60 ^^


----------



## Rascal (7. November 2006)

Dann ist Skill 225 need.


----------



## hurb (7. November 2006)

OMFG, hätte nicht gedacht, dass es überhaupt Leute gibt die Kochen über 10 haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das is doch soo unnötig und nerfig


----------



## Nimbrod (7. November 2006)

najo als schurke brauchste das zeug für deinen tee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und najo es gibt nen episches kochkunst rezept 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oxilitor (7. November 2006)

Sehr netter Guide für's Kochen lernen. "Kochen auf 300 in 6 Stunden":
http://wow.ingame.de/guides/contest/kochen.php


----------



## Dorim (11. November 2006)

hurb schrieb:


> OMFG, hätte nicht gedacht, dass es überhaupt Leute gibt die Kochen über 10 haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hmm .. find ich garnicht .. gibt genug Gerichte, die dich für 15 Minuten mit reichlich Ausdauer oder sonstigem buffen .. find ich durchaus nützlich


----------



## Elanía (11. November 2006)

also kochen bringt wohl einige der geilsten Buffs Ingame.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  2 Blizz. Wer kochen nicht macht kommt doch niemals innen Großraid mit wo bei bossen alle buffs von nöten sind die man haben kann.

Also man merke auf: 225-300 lernt man in Tanaris!! QUEST MIT ALTERACLOCHKÄSE UND RIESENEIERN!!!

aber wie gesagt es gibt halt auch Leute die faul sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . trotzdem alle schön friedlich bleiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stadler (13. November 2006)

hurb schrieb:


> OMFG, hätte nicht gedacht, dass es überhaupt Leute gibt die Kochen über 10 haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mit den entsprechenden Kochkunstrezepten für Zartes Wolfsteak und Monsteromelett kommst du auf +12 Ausdauer und Willenskraft. Das bedeutet 120 mehr Gesundheit und bessere Regenerationsraten. Da merkt man schon den Unterschied. Wenn du dann noch Angeln hoch genug hast und nachts Nachtflossenschnapper angelst und daraus Nachtflossensuppe kochst, dann wird dir die in Raids regelrecht aus der Hand gerissen. Man sollte die Kochkunst also nicht unterschätzen. Für Dirges abgefahrene Chimaerokkoteletts gehen manche Raids sogar vorher farmen, denn +25 mehr Ausdauer und damit 250 mehr Leben: Was will man mehr?


----------



## White Jen (15. November 2006)

hurb schrieb:


> OMFG, hätte nicht gedacht, dass es überhaupt Leute gibt die Kochen über 10 haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich weiß nicht was an Kochen nervig ist. Und unnötig ist es ganz im Gegenteil.Für Leute die sich nicht heilen können,ist Kochkunst sehr praktisch.Außerdem stellen selbst gekochte sachen viel schneller Gesundheit wieder her,als gekaufte sachen beim Händler,was man eigentlich wissen sollte^^

Naja und was nerviger ist als Kochen ist angeln.Aber ich brauch angeln,da ich alchimist bin,und nicht einsehe, für  20 Feuerflossenschnapper o.a. 5-15 G auszugeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber angeln ist ne gute beschäftigung,wenn man für bg lange warten muss.Man fliegt einfach an nem schönen ort und fischt die zeit solang.Dadurch geht sie viel schneller um,und man ersparrt sich viel geld^^
Obwohl es lange dauert angeln hoch zuskillen.
Hab angeln bei 207 ca


----------



## Eilynne (21. November 2006)

Naja, und für Jägerlein wie mich ist die Kochkunst auch unerlässlich. Da die lieben Pets ja auch immer anspruchsvoller werden was das Fressen anbelangt, biste aufgeschmissen, wenn du als Jäger kochen und angeln vernachlässigst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und glaub mir, ein 60er Bär ist ein oller Fresssack  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Außerdem freuen sich die Alchies über die anfallenden Schwarzmäuler, Feuerflossenschnapper und Steinschuppenaale, die beim Angeln abfallen


----------



## White Jen (21. November 2006)

Eilynne schrieb:


> Naja, und für Jägerlein wie mich ist die Kochkunst auch unerlässlich. Da die lieben Pets ja auch immer anspruchsvoller werden was das Fressen anbelangt, biste aufgeschmissen, wenn du als Jäger kochen und angeln vernachlässigst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja schon,aber die meisten Alchis haben angeln,da es nicht grad billig ist die Fische im Ah zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eilynne (21. November 2006)

White schrieb:


> Ja schon,aber die meisten Alchis haben angeln,da es nicht grad billig ist die Fische im Ah zu kaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das hoffe ich doch.
Allerdings freuen sie sich immer über zusätzliche Fische, vor allem Steinschuppenaale. 
Manche High-End-Alchies im hohen Level-Bereich sind auch viel zu sehr mit anderen Sachen beschäftigt um zu angeln, hab ich auch schon erlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehe oft genug, das die "Nebenberufe" gerade bei niedigeren Level-Chars zum Teil noch viel zu sehr unterschätzt und vernachlässigt werden.
Und find es immer wieder schön, wenn man "aaahs" und "ooohs" hört, wenn mal wieder ne Menge treibende Wrackteile vor der Küste waren, die man natürlich schön geplündert hat. Und dann die Stoffe, Leder etc. pp. was sich so in den Kisten befindet, unter den Gildies verteilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kruaal (27. November 2006)

Hab mit 2 Chars Angeln und Kochen auf 300 und die sind auf demselben Server -.-

Allerdings kann mein Mainchar auch alle verfügbaren rezepte, nach einem BRD Run gibts erstmal ne Runde Steaks für alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schade ist nur das die Essensbuffs nicht mehr miteinander Stacken, sondern immer nur einer aktiv ist. Allerdings geht der Sonnenfruchtsaft (oder wie der heisst), den man bei der Argentumdämmerung kaufen kann, noch.


----------



## Ryana-Arani-Maya (10. Februar 2007)

Kochen ist weder langweilig noch nervig - im Gegensatz zu Angeln, gebe da einer der Vorrednerinnen recht. 

Was jedoch nervig ist, dass man diese Lvl-Begrenzung drin hat. Jetzt darf ich glatte 10 Lvl warten, bis ich diese blöde Quest in Tanaris bekomme ... DAS ist ätzend!

Verhexe Blizzard jetzt - Ramiranda ^^


----------



## Nijota (12. Februar 2007)

Also wer behauptet dass Kochen unsinnig ist der hat nun mal leider die groesste (und billigste) Hilfe in Wow verpennt. 
Gerade jetzt mit BC ist das sozusagen ein MUSS und jeder der diese tolle Moeglichkeiten nicht nutzt hat ein Fehler gemacht, schaut euch nur mal die Rezepte an die da locker zu erreichen sind.
Rezepteliste 
allein fuer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bzw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


fuer die Melees
und



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


fuer die Caster, 
von Mobs die im vorbeigehen zu farmen sind fuer einen coolen halbe Stunde Buff, da sag ich doch nicht nein. Fuer einen Vergleichbaren Pot Buff musst du ordentlich Geld im AH lassen
Und dafuer braucht man noch nicht einmal zu angeln, was sozusagen Hand in Hand mit kochen geht und sich ganz locker nebenbei skillt.

Und mit angeln sogar auch noch coole sachen wie:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also macht euren Alchi arbeitslos und nutzt die schoene Zeit an See und Meer und lernt angeln und kochen *g*


----------

